# 130



## blueheeler47 (Jun 1, 2009)

I have my eyes on a 150 that has been sitting for several years in the dry. It was my cousins and was a good tractor, don't really know the last time it was ran, how much trouble would I be getting myself into to try to bring it back to life?

Thanks


----------

